# Señales de Audiofrecuencia



## sfg88 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hola amigos, estoy tratando de entrar al mundo del analisis de señales... bueno, no tan adentro, pero el caso es que necesito información sobre *como se determinó o desarrolló el espectro de señales de audiofrecuencia para su division en anchos de banda específicos (algo de historia)*, entre estos pueden estar:

- Señales de voz humana
- Señales de musica de alta fidelidad (hi fi)
- ultrasonido
- infrasonido
- etc.

si alguien puede facilitarme información (en wikipedia no encontre mucho al respecto) se lo agradezco, saludos


----------



## tecnogirl (Jun 25, 2009)

Pues la herramienta "magica" para este tipo de aplicaciones es la Transformada Rapida de Fourier - FFT-. Busca por aca. Saludos


----------

